# Check out the new cover - Frozen in Time



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

At last the sequel to Time and Again is ready. Frozen in Time follows the adventures of Harry Harrison, this time across the globe to The Antarctic and The Falkland Islands. Here he must battle against a group of well led terrorists intent upon laying waste to the icy continent, whilst his wife and friends struggle to keep him alive back home. As the story twists and turns, those close to Harry find themselves dragged deeper and deeper into the action until time itself is twisted with shocking consequences. Frozen in Time is available for $2.99 (£2.29 0n amazon.co.uk)









Reading Time and Again first is not absolutely necessary but is highly recommended. It is also available for $2.99 (£2.29 0n amazon.co.uk)

Ian


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Ian, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

For those that have already read the first book in my trilogy, Frozen in Time is a must. The journey continues for Harry and Laura with new adversaries as well as the occasional face reappearing. Frozen in Time is 127K words and is presently only available in electronic form, though the soft back copy will be available soon. It is priced at $2.99 or £1.99+VAT from Amazon UK. The final book is still 'work in progress' and should be finished towards the end of the year. The first book, Time and Again' is available in electronic form and paperback at the same prices.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Available in kindle version at Amazon, priced $2.99 or £1.99 +VAT Frozen in Time is a full sized novel at 127k words and is a sequel to Time and Again. (Also available at the same price)

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Frozen in Time has received it's first review on Amazon UK:

5 Stars from Mel.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Read all about Frozen in Time and my other books and projects at my website


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Frozen in Time is the sequel to my novel Time and Again (hopefully being made into a feature film) and is available for $2.99 and £1.99 + VAT (£2.29)

An action & Adventure story, it reflects some of my own flying experiences in the armed forces and my time spent in Antarctica. A story in its own right, it can be read prior to Time and Again, though for the full appreciation of the books I would recommend they are read in order.

Ian


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like something my hubby would enjoy! Have sent him a link. All the best with it


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks - and I hope he enjoys it if indeed he does go for it. Has he read the first in the series?

Ian


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

Ian Weaver said:


> Thanks - and I hope he enjoys it if indeed he does go for it. Has he read the first in the series?
> 
> Ian


I sent him the link to both. I know he has just downloaded this one.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Another 5 star review on Amazon UK 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3F6YC4J9V1Y0J/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004IZM2PO&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=

Ian

_[replaced review with permalink to review as we ask that Amazon reviews not be published here in full or in part, thanks.--Betsy, KB Moderator]_


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Now available in all formats on smashwords

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Another 5 star review on Amazon UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3F6YC4J9V1Y0J/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004IZM2PO&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=
> 
> ...


Thanks Betsy - got that now 

Ian


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks cool... congrats on the sequel!  I'm game for terrorists in Antarctica -- sample downloaded.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Great - hope you enjoy it 

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Frozen in Time is the sequel to Time and Again (Available FREE for a limited period from http://www.ian-weaver.com ) Available for £2.29/$2.99.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

I have just received the first paperback copies which will be available soon.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Frozen in Time is now reduced to $0.99 or £0.75 - worth a chance

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Smashwords coupon available for Frozen in Time at  My Website


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Frozen in Time - Action, adventure, time travel, terrorists, flying and romance - all for $0.99

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Eight years on from their Pacific adventure, time once again stands still for Harry and Laura Harrison. Must they fight time itself to survive and achieve a successful outcome?

Lieutenant Commander ‘Harry’ Harrison is given the chance to fly the mighty Tornado F3 and his troubles begin once again; in dramatic fashion.

Finding himself embroiled in the thick of a terrorist plot on the continent of Antarctica, Harry and his friends must fight through good and evil to save not only themselves, but possibly the world’s financial and environmental future.

Whilst he struggles, his wife and good friend Mike become entangled in the web and Harry must tread carefully if he is to save them from their common foe.

The climax is split across the globe and will leave some questions unanswered, but Harry and Laura will fight on for the good of mankind, whatever the cost.

Frozen in Time is the second novel in the ‘Harry’ Harrison Chronicles and will once again leave you breathless as the scenarios unfold, twisting this way and that until the final climax.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a bargain!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Frozen in Time is still only $0.99 or £0.75, available at Amazon and Smashwords

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

$0.0007 per word - that has to be a bargain for Christmas 

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Buy soon to benefit from the low price of $0.99 or £0.86

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Still just $0.99 / £0.86


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Remains at the low price until the new year.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

The sequel to Time and Again


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

New price - Just $2.99 or £1.98


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

For those that have already read the first book in my trilogy, Frozen in Time is a must. The journey continues for Harry and Laura with new adversaries as well as the occasional face reappearing. Frozen in Time is 127K words and is presently only available in electronic form, though the soft back copy will be available soon. It is priced at $2.99 or £1.86 from Amazon UK. The final book is still 'work in progress' and should be finished towards the end of the year. The first book, Time and Again' is available in electronic form and paperback at the same prices.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

The sequel to Time and Again at only $2.99 or £1.98

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Frozen in Time - Action, adventure, time travel, terrorists, flying and romance - all for $2.99

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

The sequel to Time and Again


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Eight years on from their Pacific adventure, time once again stands still for Harry and Laura Harrison. Must they fight time itself to survive and achieve a successful outcome?

Lieutenant Commander ‘Harry’ Harrison is given the chance to fly the mighty Tornado F3 and his troubles begin once again; in dramatic fashion.

Finding himself embroiled in the thick of a terrorist plot on the continent of Antarctica, Harry and his friends must fight through good and evil to save not only themselves, but possibly the world’s financial and environmental future.

Whilst he struggles, his wife and good friend Mike become entangled in the web and Harry must tread carefully if he is to save them from their common foe.

The climax is split across the globe and will leave some questions unanswered, but Harry and Laura will fight on for the good of mankind, whatever the cost.

Frozen in Time is the second novel in the ‘Harry’ Harrison Chronicles and will once again leave you breathless as the scenarios unfold, twisting this way and that until the final climax.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

For those that have already read the first book in my trilogy, Frozen in Time is a must. The journey continues for Harry and Laura with new adversaries as well as the occasional face reappearing. Frozen in Time is 127K words and is presently available in electronic form and soft back. It is priced at $2.99 or £1.98 from Amazon UK. The final book is still 'work in progress' and should be finished towards the end of the year. The first book, Time and Again' is available in electronic form and paperback at the same prices.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Check out the  new cover for Frozen in Time. Third in the trilogy coming soon.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Number three in the series out in about a week, maybe two


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

This is the second - third is now available


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Only $2.99 £1.98


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Continue the story - Book 2


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Read Time and Again - The saga continues - Frozen in Time


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Number 2 - continue the story


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Will hell freeze over?


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

You can always buy the entire trilogy for £4.59 at  Amazon UK or $6.99 at Amazon US


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Book 2 - the saga continues


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Get part two of the trilogy


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Number 2


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

The story continues


----------

